# WalMart



## conarb (Apr 15, 2015)

\ said:
			
		

> Brandon, Florida -- Not just one, but five Walmart stores across the U.S. are closing their doors due to plumbing problems that, in some cases, will take four to six months to repair.Those closing include locations in Livingston and Midland, Texas; Tulsa, Oklahoma; and near Los Angeles.
> 
> For the Brandon Walmart, I talked to Hillsborough County and Walmart to get answers about why these plumbing repairs will take so long and whether the issues are connected, but local customers are already skeptical.
> 
> "Why is it just plumbing problems? It's gonna take them six months to fix up the store?" asked customer John Mambrl.¹


Some think that it's not plumbing at all, but the new minimum wages, do they allow plastic pipe in commercial buildings like WalMart?  But these stores are spread from Florida to California where codes are different.  Note that these stores are also in relatively hot parts of the country. If the plumbing is failing would it be drains or supply?

¹ http://www.wtsp.com/story/news/local/2015/04/14/customers-skeptical-about-walmart-plumbing-problems/25783875/


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 15, 2015)

> but the new minimum wages


The state minimums requirements  are $8.05 and less so that is not a reality

http://www.ncsl.org/research/labor-and-employment/state-minimum-wage-chart.aspx


----------



## JBI (Apr 15, 2015)

The one that is 'local' to me just outside of Monticello, NY, was closed for a while last year... by the State Health Department, not by local Code Officials.

The number and severity of Health Code violations left the State with no choice.

It was horrendous to say the least.


----------



## ICE (Apr 15, 2015)

Walmart does extensive remodels to the store without closing.  I have inspected several...A great friend has done a few....more than a few.  I went home to see my parents as he did the Oroville store.  They put a bevvy of Blue Rooms by the front door and tear the johns apart.  They sawcut from one end of the building to the other.  There's something else going on here that has nothing to do with plumbing.  I heard the same "plumbing failure" has caused a regional distribution center to close for months.


----------



## cda (Apr 15, 2015)

Have you seen how they build them??? Kind of throw away stores.


----------



## ICE (Apr 15, 2015)

cda said:
			
		

> Have you seen how they build them??? Kind of throw away stores.


Oh I don't think so.


----------



## conarb (Apr 15, 2015)

\ said:
			
		

> There's something else going on here that has nothing to do with plumbing. I heard the same "plumbing failure" has caused a regional distribution center to close for months.


Yeah, but what can it be?  I think the minimum wage thing is just right-wing paranoia, if they are tearing up whole floors what kind of pipe are they replacing?  This needs investigation.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Apr 15, 2015)

I thought the oroville Wally was the undisputed king of the white trash shopping experience.

Until I went to Eureka. It was unrivaled.

But they are built like a brick shlthouse.

Brent.


----------



## conarb (Apr 15, 2015)

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> I thought the oroville Wally was the undisputed king of the white trash shopping experience. Until I went to Eureka. It was unrivaled.
> 
> *But they are built like a brick shlthouse. *
> 
> Brent.


Brent:

Maybe you have hit on it, from the pictures I see maybe it's all those fat obnoxious people riding around in those motorized scooters overloading the sewer system, California hasn't allowed PVC systems, but maybe it's ABS sewer systems failing with all the **** plugging them up?  Maybe ADA should mandate cast iron sewer systems for the obese?


----------



## ICE (Apr 15, 2015)

Yes sir, I have seen some strange ducks in that store.  It is one of the best money producers that Wallmart has.  I can't tell you how much because of how I found out but trust me it is phenomenal.  When you hear the number your first thought is that it is mostly welfare dollars, which it is.  If you want to experience an even stranger environment visit the casino on Olive Highway.  That's all welfare dollars too.  One of the first stores to close when the casino opened was Salvation Army.

Well hey Dick, I guess we got sidetracked from your thread so let me head us back to Wallmart's bathrooms.  At least they put them near the front of the store.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 15, 2015)

conspiracy?  for more details do an internet search "snopes.com wal mart plumbing"


----------



## ICE (Apr 15, 2015)

Unless they have a grocery there's not much in the way of plumbing. If there is grocery there is a lot of floor sinks.  It is certainly odd for Walmart to shut down a store for any reason....so no I don't believe the story.  A six month shut down is also ridiculous.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Apr 15, 2015)

Somebody found out meth eats sewer pipes.

Tweek!

Brent.


----------



## conarb (Apr 15, 2015)

but would destroy the fixtures as well.  When you see people like this you wonder where they get the money to shop in the stores, as far as I know SNAP cards only pay for food.  The DMV can't employ all of them!I guess they all have disability placards for those vans to haul them around, but who pays for the vans?  They sure as Hell can't work being that fat.


----------



## ICE (Apr 15, 2015)

They are not using public restrooms.  We would know if they were.


----------



## conarb (Apr 15, 2015)

ICE said:
			
		

> They are not using public restrooms.  We would know if they were.


I thought that was what those huge handicap stalls were for?  I think the question is what they do at home?  Of course I guess that's what the upcoming visitabilty laws are going to be all about.


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 21, 2015)

You can remove and rebuild one in 6 months, plumbing is only a % ot the total cost.

Conspirorsy theorys anyone?


----------



## Rider Rick (Apr 22, 2015)

Jade Helm.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 22, 2015)

They are a private company and can close any store they want without explanation to anyone.

If the decision helps or hurts their business only time will tell.


----------



## north star (Apr 22, 2015)

*& + & + &*



The Dollar General stores are sure cutting in to the Wally World

customer & profits base.



*& + & + &*


----------

